# PLEASE READ: Poodle yelping randomly heavy breathing



## Jackie374 (Feb 18, 2014)

My miniature poodle is 12 years old. He is very active or was for this matter, but he has been randomly yelping and most of the time not even when he is up. He will yelp while laying down. He has been breathing very heavily. He is currently sleeping with me, but won't fall asleep. He is staring off into space breathing heavily as if he were asleep. Earlier he was in my lap and I leaned over to pick something up and he started yelping. I guess I was hurting him, and I feel awful if I made him in more pain. He has been yelping randomly for awhile now, but tonight is a pretty rough night and he won't stop whining. Also, one of his front legs seems to be hurting him. Please help if any ideas!! I just don't want to see him in this much pain.


----------



## Randomly Set (Sep 22, 2013)

Instead of posting and waiting for a reply, why not take him to your vets?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Jackie374 said:


> My miniature poodle is 12 years old. He is very active or was for this matter, but he has been randomly yelping and most of the time not even when he is up. He will yelp while laying down. He has been breathing very heavily. He is currently sleeping with me, but won't fall asleep. He is staring off into space breathing heavily as if he were asleep. Earlier he was in my lap and I leaned over to pick something up and he started yelping. I guess I was hurting him, and I feel awful if I made him in more pain. He has been yelping randomly for awhile now, but tonight is a pretty rough night and he won't stop whining. Also, one of his front legs seems to be hurting him. Please help if any ideas!! I just don't want to see him in this much pain.


You need to see a vet. If he is 12 years old he could have arthritis, which will need an x-ray to properly diagnose but at his age may not be advisable. If he gets stiff and moves suddenly with arthritis, it is going to hurt. It is also not unusual for a dog to sleep with his eyes open; one of my newfies does it all the time.

I would say he definitely needs some sort of painkiller, rymadol or other anti inflammatories, but I would from experience say that tramadol is a better option. There are also cartrophen injections which are good for arthritis and hydrotherapy is the absolute best. But see a vet and try to avoid trocoxil.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

Jackie374 said:


> My miniature poodle is 12 years old. He is very active or was for this matter, but he has been randomly yelping and most of the time not even when he is up. He will yelp while laying down. He has been breathing very heavily. He is currently sleeping with me, but won't fall asleep. He is staring off into space breathing heavily as if he were asleep. Earlier he was in my lap and I leaned over to pick something up and he started yelping. I guess I was hurting him, and I feel awful if I made him in more pain. He has been yelping randomly for awhile now, but tonight is a pretty rough night and he won't stop whining. Also, one of his front legs seems to be hurting him. Please help if any ideas!! I just don't want to see him in this much pain.


if your dog has been in pain for a couple of days, is there a reason why you havent called your vet?


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

My boy is going through this atm, your boy is in pain and needs to be seen by a vet asap.

They will check his joints and probably want to do xrays as well


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I do so hope you are at the vets right now


----------



## Jackie374 (Feb 18, 2014)

Tails and Trails said:


> if your dog has been in pain for a couple of days, is there a reason why you havent called your vet?


Well he is surely going to the vet today. I'll post what the vet says. But I did research and it was saying this is common in poodles. But it's obviously something more serious


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Jackie374 said:


> Well he is surely going to the vet today. I'll post what the vet says. But I did research and it was saying this is common in poodles. But it's obviously something more serious


What is common in Poodles?


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

Humans being in pain is awfully common too - but we don't ignore and write it off as 'common'. 

Your poor dog needs help - from a vet not you trawling the web and deciding he is displaying common behaviour. Of course it's serious if he's yelping.


----------



## Jackie374 (Feb 18, 2014)

fierceabby said:


> Humans being in pain is awfully common too - but we don't ignore and write it off as 'common'.
> 
> Your poor dog needs help - from a vet not you trawling the web and deciding he is displaying common behaviour. Of course it's serious if he's yelping.
> 
> How did he make it to 12?


It was also 2 o'clock in the morning & there isn't an emergency vet near my house. So that's the only thing I could think of to do was look online


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Jackie374 said:


> It was also 2 o'clock in the morning & there isn't an emergency vet near my house. So that's the only thing I could think of to do was look online


Please let us know what the vet says.
It's even more stressful when they are old isn't it? 
What time is your appointment?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Jackie374 said:


> Well he is surely going to the vet today. I'll post what the vet says. But I did research and it was saying this is common in poodles. But it's obviously something more serious


Growing pains are common in giant breed dogs, and that is what the vet thought my newfie had. It turned out to be arthritis and I lost him at three. Please come back and let us know what the vet says.


----------



## wee man (Apr 8, 2012)

I would make a visit to see the vet ASAP !!


----------



## Randomly Set (Sep 22, 2013)

Hope he is ok.

I was trying to be a smartarse earlier.


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

Best wishes as it's a stressful time


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

Jackie374 said:


> It was also 2 o'clock in the morning & there isn't an emergency vet near my house. So that's the only thing I could think of to do was look online


nothing wrong with looking online at 2 in the morning. 
but when it gets to office hours, most folk would have naturally only thought to ring the person that is qualified, which is a vet.
...and you did say it had been occurring couple days 

good luck, hope its nothing too bad. fingers crossed for you


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Jackie374 said:


> My miniature poodle is 12 years old. He is very active or was for this matter, but he has been randomly yelping and most of the time not even when he is up. He will yelp while laying down. He has been breathing very heavily. He is currently sleeping with me, but won't fall asleep. He is staring off into space breathing heavily as if he were asleep. Earlier he was in my lap and I leaned over to pick something up and he started yelping. I guess I was hurting him, and I feel awful if I made him in more pain. He has been yelping randomly for awhile now, but tonight is a pretty rough night and he won't stop whining. Also, one of his front legs seems to be hurting him. Please help if any ideas!! I just don't want to see him in this much pain.


Breathing heavily and panting a lot can be signs of pain or distress, or heart problems. Yelping is a sign of pain too, The staring off into space and if he seems trance like could even be neurological. Short answer bearing in mind that he is 12 years old too he really does need to see a vet asap. It could be so many things its hard to say but something really isn't right and only a proper exam and possibly other diagnostics if needed are going to tell you whats wrong. You can never to be careful especially with oldies.


----------



## Jackie374 (Feb 18, 2014)

rona said:


> Please let us know what the vet says.
> It's even more stressful when they are old isn't it?
> What time is your appointment?


Just brought him into the vet, I'm dropping him off and they are going to do blood work and X-rays. He might have to stay the night I'm pretty sure, but I'll update as soon as I know anything.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Jackie374 said:


> Just brought him into the vet, I'm dropping him off and they are going to do blood work and X-rays. He might have to stay the night I'm pretty sure, but I'll update as soon as I know anything.


Although its always hard for you and a worry leaving them in the vets, it sounds like they are being very through which is good, hopefully you will have some answers soon. Hoping its something that's explained easily and 
easy to treat.


----------



## Jackie374 (Feb 18, 2014)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Although its always hard for you and a worry leaving them in the vets, it sounds like they are being very through which is good, hopefully you will have some answers soon. Hoping its something that's explained easily and
> easy to treat.


Yes, hopefully. When I left him he was so pitiful. He was shaking and panting.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Jackie374 said:


> Yes, hopefully. When I left him he was so pitiful. He was shaking and panting.


I hope all goes well with him. This is awfully distressing for you both. Just try to keep relaxed and ready to bring him back into a calm and loving atmosphere.


----------



## Jackie374 (Feb 18, 2014)

rona said:


> Please let us know what the vet says.
> It's even more stressful when they are old isn't it?
> What time is your appointment?


For any of you guys that are still curious I just called the vet & was notified he is with the doctor now. I should know more in a few hours.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Jackie374 said:


> For any of y'all still curious I just called the vet & was notified he is with the doctor now. I should know more in a few hours.


Thanks for letting us know Jackie
I do hope you can get some answers and your boy can get well soon

I take it you are not in the UK?


----------



## Jackie374 (Feb 18, 2014)

Thank you! And yes I'm not from the uk!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Keeping everything crossed - please keep up updated


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just caught up with this thread.

Fingers and paws crossed that you get some good news soon.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Jackie374 said:


> For any of you guys that are still curious I just called the vet & was notified he is with the doctor now. I should know more in a few hours.


Fingers crossed that it's nothing serious


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

best wishes for him x

bf has a 16 yr old cross and hewill pant very heavily when he needs to go toilet at night but fine once taken out , he is arthritic too a lot but never yelps with it , i hope its nothing serious


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Fingers and toes crossed that he's ok.

My oldie has arthritis but doesn't yeip (unless Nooka gets a bit rough when playing) but can be stiff after lying on the floor for a while, or the evening after a longer then usual walk. you can hear her click as she gets up but she shakes it off & has a stretch & is ok.

As dogs get older their bones get brittler and they get stiff joints (just like us) so if he's been playing a bit too hard he could have hurt himself. The vets sound like they're doing a thorough exam of him which is good. 

Hope they get to the bottom of it asap and that it's not anything serious  x


----------



## Jackie374 (Feb 18, 2014)

Well I got my pup back today, and he got xrays done at the vet. He is having muscle issues, and is having pain in his right leg & shoulder, and also his neck. He is going to be on some pain killers for the next two weeks. It's mainly his right side that seems to be in pain other than his neck, but I will post his recovery as the next two weeks go on. If he isn't doing better by week 2, I have to take him back into the vet.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Jackie374 said:


> Well I got my pup back today, and he got xrays done at the vet. He is having muscle issues, and is having pain in his right leg & shoulder, and also his neck. He is going to be on some pain killers for the next two weeks. It's mainly his right side that seems to be in pain other than his neck, but I will post his recovery as the next two weeks go on. If he isn't doing better by week 2, I have to take him back into the vet.


Hoping the pain killers will help and he will settle down again now he is on them.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Jackie374 said:


> Well I got my pup back today, and he got xrays done at the vet. He is having muscle issues, and is having pain in his right leg & shoulder, and also his neck. He is going to be on some pain killers for the next two weeks. It's mainly his right side that seems to be in pain other than his neck, but I will post his recovery as the next two weeks go on. If he isn't doing better by week 2, I have to take him back into the vet.


Nothing showed on the x rays then? That's good.

Hopefully the pain killers will work.
We had a Collie that had to go on low dose steroids for a back issue.


----------

